# Please Help



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

I rescued a maltese from a local animal control shelter a couple of years ago. He was detained along with over 100 other small dogs from a puppy mill breeder. He was very nervous around people and has come around quite a bit since the time I initially adopted him.

However, as he is a very naive dog, my other two dogs simply will not leave him alone. They constantly badger him and bully him despite being scolded. I thought that after a couple of years, they all would have adjusted, but unfortunately it is only getting worse. 

My husband and I work fulltime and our jobs often requires travel. I think it is so unfair to "Kosmo" to be away so often when he is in need of extra love and assurance (not to mention, protection from the bullies).

After much debate and tears, my husband and I have decided that Kosmo deserves to be in a home that would better suit his needs. Kosmo is a very healthy dog. He is approximately 5 years and is up to date on all his vaccinations. He is also neutered and microchipped.

I believe Kosmo is a full maltese, but I do not have any papers. I do not want to sell kosmo, I just want to ensure that he is matched with a good home. Is there anything that you can do to help? I live in Northern California and am willing to transport. 

Please let me know if you may be interested in adopting Kosmo.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a friend that might be interested and I can ask her: she lives in Las Vegas but comes often to California.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Please contact AMAR American Maltese Rescue,they can help you find a home for him. Sometimes these traumatized fluffs need a home without other dogs as the other dogs can sense his insecurity.
American Maltese Association Rescue


Also PM Edie, *plenty pets 20*
She can help too.

Don't feel like you've let him down,sometimes it doesn't workout in one home, it will in another. The point is ,you gave him and home and tried.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/1632-plenty-pets-20.html


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle's suggestion is great - AMAR has a number of folks who are SM members who are in California. All the best to you.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry you're faced with this difficult decision. I know this must be so very hard for you. I'm glad you are trying to find him a good home, so many people wouldn't do that, they would just bring him to the shelter. So thank you for that. Maybe Sammy's friend will take him, which would be wonderful!! But yes I would contact the AMAR and Edie to see if they can provide assistance with this. I sure hope this fella gets another great home. Keep us posted on him.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the support and advice. I was so worried about posting on here and being criticized for "giving up" on Kosmo. We really did try and this is a very hard decision...but ultimately, we need to do what is best for him. I will contact the AMAR today..thank you so much for the link.

Sammy, that would be great! I would be willing to help with the transportation if your friend is interested.


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

UPDATE on Kosmo:

I surrendered Kosmo to PJ's Small Rescue. I am keeping my fingers crossed that a new home will be found for him soon.

Here is the listing if anyone is interested in passing it on:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Isleton, CA | Kosmo


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

He surely is beautiful. I'm sure he will find a nice home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

onedebora said:


> Thank you all for the support and advice. I was so worried about posting on here and being criticized for "giving up" on Kosmo. We really did try and this is a very hard decision...but ultimately, we need to do what is best for him. I will contact the AMAR today..thank you so much for the link.
> 
> Sammy, that would be great! I would be willing to help with the transportation if your friend is interested.


Your feelings are totally understandable. I hope little Kosmo finds a wonderful home!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Gosh, it looks like he's been adopted already! Good luck, little guy!  {{{{Kosmo}}}}


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mss said:


> Gosh, it looks like he's been adopted already! Good luck, little guy!  {{{{Kosmo}}}}


He's still on Petfinder. The Photobucket link I think was some other photo. If you click the link she provided you'll see Kosmo. So cute.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, but when you click on that link, it opens his page but it now describes him as "An adopted dog in Isleton, CA" 

And if you search for Maltese on Petfinder, he doesn't appear in search results.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

He is so cute!! Has he really been adopted?? I would seriously consider if he were closer!! Thank you for doing the responsible thing and not dumping him at a shelter... a sorority sister of mine has the same situation with her parents' Yorkie, he is being bullied by the other dogs so they are trying to re-home him. I told her I would think about it, but truthfully we are still unsure if Ozzie would like another dog here... so if anyone wants a cute, tiny little purebred Yorkie in the Peoria, IL area, let me know!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw that he is already adopted. What a beautiful little fluff. So glad he has found his furever family.


----------

